# how to add weight to you buds !!!



## yogi dc

if you want nice fat and heave buds, just place a pice of bread in a saled contaner wait a day then open it up. you should have nice heave buds. :headbang:


----------



## BSki8950

really a piece of bread ????


----------



## yogi dc

yes just a pice of bread. the dry buds draw the moisture from the bread. i have done this many times. it really works


----------



## night501

it also works with the bud you buy that has obviously been allowed to over dry.


----------



## BSki8950

wow thats pretty crazy .. it makes sense tho


----------



## Dizoelio

Try to use wheat bread or unbleached breads.  Why the hell do they bleach bread for!

Anyways, yea yea I eat sandwiches too, but I don't want to smoke it.  Probably messes up the lungs.  Not that it matters anyways with all the pollution and what not.  We'll all probably die as mutated hermies.


----------



## yogi dc

What the hell are you talking about Dizoelio ?????????


----------



## frankpeterson

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> We'll all probably die as mutated hermies.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::headbang:


----------



## DankCloset

lol they bleach the flour, not the bread hahahaha.


----------



## northernlightssmokn

It works!!!!!! I did it with some crappy dried out bc bud. It was 2.2 grams and i used 3 slices of bread and a sandwich tupperware container. I put in one slice of bread on the bottom, a hollowed out piece in the middle and the 3 little bc buds in the hollowed out piece of bread. Than I put a slightly moistened piece on top and sealed it. I came back 6 hours later and opened the lid. I removed the top piece of bread and let the buds sit for an hour to give them a chance to dry out. They now weigh 2.63g. (they weighed 2.19g. 7 hours ago) They taste way better and are not dry at all. When I started they were soo dry they would crumble!!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

That's interesting!! I have some little buds that are dried out. I'm going to try too!! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bleek187

so i got 25g of dry bud that i figured id try this out with.. i put it all in a ziplock bag ... wet a peace of bread a lil bit and stuck it in the ziplock with tha bud... ima let it sit overnight and check it out 2marow.. hope it works


----------



## Bleek187

it added .2g   ... lame.. ima try agin tonight a lil dif


----------



## northernlightssmokn

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> it added .2g ... lame.. ima try agin tonight a lil dif


 
Nobody said to use a ziploc bag and the slightly moist piece of bread has to be OVER the buds in a container. go back and follow the directions.


----------



## Bleek187

yea i did... it workd  went from 17g to 19g  ... But the weed smells like wet bread... smells strange... alot better tho


----------



## Sticky_Budz

thats not a bad idea. i will have to try that one. i used orange peels works good too .


----------



## Bleek187

i heard about the orange peels... question... does that add any flavor to the bud? cuz somebody told me that it did..


----------



## DeadlyEight

definitly best to do it with some fruit, apple peal, orange peal, =) mmmm give the bud a nice little flavour of the fruit

heheh my faveorite was using sweet tooth and grapefruit peal =P


----------



## Rocker420

I haven actually seen people cure pot with fruit, the same way your doing with bread, to add flavor to the herb and it does infact work. I like the bread idea, more weight is good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Carefull ya'll too much moisture and your buds will mold.


----------



## yogi dc

that is very true, keep an eye on them when doing this


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

you can use half cotten balls it will work with anything wet in wit the bud when i get bud that is to dry i take about a quarter of a cotton ball break it up wet it roll it in to balls add it 2 the bud for a day and put it in the frig when i take it out it has ALOT mroe weight and feels stickier.... that dosnt mean its more potent but when your bud is to dry that sthe way to go


----------



## Kmpra

I personally use any citrus peel. And if left in long enough it will give a nice tang, lemon works well. But you can get it rehydrated without getting a flavor youll taste. But you will definetly smell the citrus when you open your container.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

dude then it just destroys the natural smell of the bud i hate it when i get bud that smells like oranges....but thats jsut me when i grow bud i like to know what i grew tastes like if i wanted oranges id drink some orange juice along with the blunt that i was smoking that i grew


----------



## yogi dc

I too like the smell of true bud and not anything else.


----------



## Kmpra

Not knocking the natural aromatics of the bud, but when its smoked, the citrus doesnt come into play. But it all boils down to what some famous dude once said "To each his own"


----------



## Draston

yeah citrus or not I love bud. My roommates complain about the smell coming from my closet (more scared of getting caught than smell) but I actually like the smell of cannibis plants growing... If I could get inscents of this crap I would gladly do it in a second.


----------



## LethalKush

Interesting read.


----------



## ericsdaweedman

i just read this whole thing and all i have to say is lol!

bread!! lmao ive tried oranges but not bread lol...

but i guess it works.


----------



## whereismymind69

you guys are all magicians!!! Thanx for the tips!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

it works but your bud then smells like bread. All that happens is the moisture moves from the bread to the bud and it takes the smell with it. Orange peels work better and smell nicer when you smoke it.. not like stale bread .. yuk!


----------



## mike78wmdayton

why u want to add weight?? does it smoke better or so u can make more $$ if u sell it or something??

mike


----------



## Stoney Bud

Yeah, sad to say mike, there are the types of lowlifes that pump up the weight of bud and then sell it to some poor trusting person.

We don't allow any talk of sales here, so I *know* that's not what is being talked about here.

This group is for honest people to learn to grow their own stash.


----------



## shuggy4105

:yeahthat: growing your own is so we don`t have to go and buy it on the street, who knows what they`re using to grow chemically, and we ingest this stuff and don`t know what`s going into your lungs.
better to grow your own and then you have all the control of what goes in.
why would you want to add weight man? makes no sense and brings down the ppl who want some good quality bud, and not soggy crud.  just "IMO"


----------



## yogi dc

not


----------



## Birdman Burke

you can also put a orange peel within
ur buds that would make them
moist also if someone allready said
this im sorry i was to lazy to check


----------



## Dewayne

a lot of people have said it haha. I wouldn't care about adding weight. if i want weight i'll go get some metal fishing weights and put it in my bag haha. The only thing i'd care about is making it remoisturized if it's too dry. But like they said watch out for mold when trying to rehydrate your weed. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## gangsta bud

welll i been eyeing this thread for a min becuz i wanned to add sum weight on em , i had bout n 8th , i used half of the banana peel ,crammed the weed in the middle  w/ a chiken container my mom saved , it worked great, it sorta looked like a bananna blunt lol neways the buds kinda lookd like they grow trichomes , also the buds were smellin greatbut a piece of one of the smaller buds had like naked eye view of water dropllets but very small , but i smoked it neways n im dumb high but im sayin how can u tell the diffrence in the mold i guess u wud smell it right.....inmo


----------



## jcolvv89

so wait...you just get a container, put a peice of bread on the bottom put the bud on that, then a other peice of bread on top...close the container and let it sit and it gets bigger??


----------



## booradley

It will weigh more due to moisture from the bread being absorbed by the buds. Used to use this trick to keep homemade cookies soft! But it doesnt actually add more buds. It also seems to me a recipe for moldy buds to me!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Rehydration

That's the name for what this is about.

The area around a piece of whatever that is moist is very humid.

The humidity is absorbed by anything that is dryer than it is.

In a box, dry weed, moist whatever....

It will equalize.

The dryer becomes moister.

The moister becomes dryer.

If your weed is too dry for you, this will help.


----------



## shuggy4105

:yeahthat:


----------



## shuggy4105

:spit: you can rehydrate with a number of things, even potatoe skin:spit: 
not too sure if this will have any bearing on the flavour, i imagine it would.
orange peels are a good "rehydrator".
:goodposting:


----------



## Ishibubu

So just 1 piece of bread no matter what the weight?


----------



## shuggy4105

depends on how much bud you want to re-hydrate, just think of the exchange of moisture between the bread and bud.


----------



## holdmyown

using a piece of lettuce works best in my opinion..being that lettuce had almost no taste or smell..


----------



## louis

You want to rehydrate weed because it tastes smoother then when it is dry.  Another trick I learned a while ago is to stick Carrot slices into your stash.  It doesn't have any effect on taste, but it does add an Orange Hue.


----------



## Growdude

Why not use fresh pot leafs? wont effect the taste and the leaf has plenty of moisture.


----------



## Stoney Bud

louis said:
			
		

> You want to rehydrate weed because it tastes smoother then when it is dry. Another trick I learned a while ago is to stick Carrot slices into your stash. It doesn't have any effect on taste, but it does add an Orange Hue.


 
Ehhhhhhh, what's up doc?

(I knew Bugs Bunny was cool....)


----------



## ivoryline13

this is badass

VERY good posting guys


----------



## jb247

:woohoo: Haha...you guyz are makin' bud sammiches...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## GotBud?

First of all, great thread.  I have a few questions though.  I was considering using the orange technique but I was wondering if anyone could give me the specifics of how you do it.  For example, how wide do the peels need to be?  How long should they be kept in the container?  Bud:Orage ratio?  How do you watch for and prevent mold?  If somoene could help me out with that, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Rdrose

That's a trick that's been used for many years to soften up brown sugar, just put a piece of fresh bread, any kind, WWh, white, rye...leave it in there for a few hours or overnight and the brown sugar will be soft and will have absorbed the moisture of the bread and the bread is all dried out...kinda cool, and a very good idea for softening over dry buds!!


----------



## Stoney Bud

After rehydrating your weed with food items, make sure you air your bags or jars often. Mold is a nasty byproduct of using food to rehydrate.

A small piece of sponge with a couple drops of plain water works just as fine as food stuff and has less risk of mold spores developing from the food.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## clever_intuition

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Carefull ya'll too much moisture and your buds will mold.



Apple slices work well to and give it a little fruity flavor at the same time. But with this method you really need to watch the moisture levels too.


----------



## Kez

Personally i can't see any reason other than one to add moisture to your bud, imo the dryer the better! but this is where the bread can help once again, except toasted rather than normal, the toasted bread is even dryer and so you use the bread technique to dry your bud if you so wished  or if you don't fancy doing it with toast then just leave a piece of bread out to go a little dry  gr8 thread!

Kez


----------



## Rogue

Here is another really easy method. Take your bag next to the sink turn the water on, get your hand wet. Let a few drops fall from your hand into your bag. Seal it up and wait over night. Poof rehydrated bud.


----------



## thief

a spray bottle werks. me i dont like wet weed. if it dont crumble to fit the paper it goes back to the dry room.


----------



## SIR CHINK

Another way of re-moistening your OVER dried buds would be substitute the bread with lettuce. Try it, it's worked greatly for me  Zip lokc bag+Bud inside+Pieces of lettuce+close it+wait a good 30 minutes=Soft buds again


----------



## Hick

holdmyown said:
			
		

> using a piece of lettuce works best in my opinion..being that lettuce had almost no taste or smell..





> Another way of re-moistening your OVER dried buds would be substitute the bread with lettuce. Try it, it's worked greatly for me  Zip lokc bag+Bud inside+Pieces of lettuce+close it+wait a good 30 minutes=Soft buds again


....


----------



## SIR CHINK

okay, didn't read the ENTIRE 3rd page bout people stating their different ways of re-moistening til now. My bad


----------



## Lemmongrass

if you pee an orange, and rupture the oil pockets on the orange side by squeezing them, onto the weed. the oils with absorb and it makes a very nice treat.make sure the weed is rather moist tho cause the oil will burn up too fast if its not.


----------



## GeoffTheMess

lotek said:
			
		

> if you pee an orange, and rupture the oil pockets on the orange side by squeezing them, onto the weed. the oils with absorb and it makes a very nice treat.make sure the weed is rather moist tho cause the oil will burn up too fast if its not.



 i read this:


			
				lotek said:
			
		

> if you pee on an orange, and rupture the oil pockets on the orange side by squeezing them, onto the weed. the oils with absorb and it makes a very nice treat.make sure the weed is rather moist tho cause the oil will burn up too fast if its not.


  kinda made me sick for a second, haha


----------



## astrobud

ive used a  small peice of curing bud in a jar with dry bud, works well.


----------



## Hick

for "weight".. drop a pebble in the bag... :confused2:..


----------



## 420benny

lead shot is good

 j/k


----------



## PencilHead

I'm still hung up on that peeing-on-an-orange-and-then-sqeezing-it-on-your-bud post.


----------



## WeedHopper

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'm still hung up on that peeing-on-an-orange-and-then-sqeezing-it-on-your-bud post.


 
He means PEEL an orange.


----------



## Shockeclipse

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> He means PEEL an orange.


Lol that just made my day


----------



## PencilHead

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> He means PEEL an orange.


 
Yeah, I know, but it was so much funnier the other way.


----------



## cubby

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'm still hung up on that peeing-on-an-orange-and-then-sqeezing-it-on-your-bud post.


 

   Yea, that peeing an orange sounds paiful. I've heard people conplain about gallstones but this must be murder. Don't think it's worth the effort for slightly heavier buds.


----------



## WeedHopper

cubby said:
			
		

> Yea, that peeing an orange sounds paiful. I've heard people conplain about gallstones but this must be murder. Don't think it's worth the effort for slightly heavier buds.


 
Yep..I will stick to smaller Buds before I start peeing Oranges.


----------



## smokeup420

lol it works!!! i mean with the bread. ok now try takin a moist nug and placing it plus a cig in a container.. it was EDIT fantastic.. it works. didnt get high but the tast was awesome.. ima go into buisness lol


----------



## White WidowMaker

Yeah, I have used citrus peels for dryish schwag bug.  I like growing WW!  Fresh bud!  Good scents!



			
				Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> thats not a bad idea. i will have to try that one. i used orange peels works good too .


----------



## winstonwolf

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> He means PEEL an orange.



Boy, I wish you'd mentioned that earlier...


----------



## lkbkr103

I've done that with stale cookies forever. I've tried it with over dried bud before. It works like a charm.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

lkbkr103 said:
			
		

> I've done that with stale cookies forever. I've tried it with over dried bud before. It works like a charm.


what, peed on them?


----------



## Bleek187

wow.. post from 07.. anyway i tryed this a long time ago.. put some dry bud in a jar with some Orange peel.. it added a lil bit of weight and a lil orange smell or whatever but overall... not worth tha time or effort.. just grow, chop, dry, cure, and sell/smoke or whatever you do with your weed.. adding stuff to it is just kinda lame IMO


----------



## calitoker

try tortillas


----------



## hydrochloride

I'm with turkeyneck....to much and it could be devistating


----------



## smokeup420

if u aint gonna smoke it then just stick a bb or 2 in a nug lol


----------



## marcnh

this is lame.  you're just trying to add weight to get more money for selling even if it diminishes the quality of your bud.  You're probably getting something like 10% more but you now have the risk of mold.


----------



## Tater

WORST THREAD EVER

This is the type of thinking that leads to bags being lined with lead shavings like in the UK to make a quick buck.  If you want to increase the weight of your buds then apply yourself and become a better grower through education and once you have done that then get yourself some better genetics.


----------



## Hick

Tater said:
			
		

> WORST THREAD EVER
> 
> This is the type of thinking that leads to bags being lined with lead shavings like in the UK to make a quick buck.  If you want to increase the weight of your buds then apply yourself and become a better grower through education and once you have done that then get yourself some better genetics.


yea tater salad.. I think that what started out as "irony" or humor, became a subject of serious discussion..


----------



## cubby

Personally, I don't care about wieght (I'm not a dealer). I prefer quality over quantity every time. If you're growing for financial profit you obviously don't care about the medical, spiritual, or social benifits. It never ceases to amaze me how a plant can bring people together in the spirit of friendship and sharing while at the same time feeding into the cutthrout greed and selfishness of a few morons.


----------



## Dankerz

WHY THE HELL would anybody wanna add weight to there budds.? if you are doing this to get more $ for your sack of green..this is dumb..and if i bought a bag that i knew the person did this they would no longer get my $ and they prob get there face kicked in to say the very least!   we all wanna dry and cure our meds to make them the best they can be...add weight? that is gay!


----------



## Dankerz

People Have Been Doing This For Years With Orange Peels,lettuce Etc.


----------



## cubby

Dankerz said:
			
		

> WHY THE HELL would anybody wanna add weight to there budds.? if you are doing this to get more $ for your sack of green..this is dumb..and if i bought a bag that i knew the person did this they would no longer get my $ and they prob get there face kicked in to say the very least! we all wanna dry and cure our meds to make them the best they can be...add weight? that is gay!


 

    It has nothing to do with being "gay" but they are certainly trying to screw you.


----------



## Tater

> It has nothing to do with being "gay" but they are certainly trying to screw you.



Things that literally make me laugh out loud are few and far between, I had to go get my wife and get her to read it to.  Well done, I commend your wit.


----------



## Subnaum

This is great! I always use it for cookies when I get em from my moms house. Pop a piece of bread in the tupper ware and the cookies stay softer longer. Never thought I could use it for green!lol(puts sum reggie in a tuper ware bowl and hopes for a miracle.) Very good idea!

P.s. Not trying to add weight and screw somebody. Could only find sum dry *** merch last night, tryin to make it better in any way.lol


----------



## Budders Keeper

Wow,  I read every post and wow.  I must admit, I once added spearment leaves, but for no reason other than I was bored and tired of the flavor I'd been smoking for many month's.  I half dried the spearmint leaves before adding to jar. It did add a slight minty flavor but it was too big of a pain to do again.  Of course if I was "adding weight" to make more money I may think differently...and I would also be a dishonest, money-grubbin jerk for rippin people off.


----------



## AKalltheway

i know this is an old thread but i dont care, lol
over here in the uk about a year ago there was loads of bud going around that was full of glass where who ever was growing it was sprinkling crushed glass onto the buds through out the flowering cycle and alowing the bud to grow around it so the unlucky people buying it couldnt tell a couple of people even ended up in hospital through breathing glass dust in while smoking !!!
all the more reason to grow your own.


----------



## budiholi

u can do the same thing with a wok of boiling water and a steamer screen in 10 secs
put screen over boil water lay buds on it 10 secs  flip and put in baggie moist buddie again and no crumble


----------



## zem

AKalltheway said:
			
		

> i know this is an old thread but i dont care, lol
> over here in the uk about a year ago there was loads of bud going around that was full of glass where who ever was growing it was sprinkling crushed glass onto the buds through out the flowering cycle and alowing the bud to grow around it so the unlucky people buying it couldnt tell a couple of people even ended up in hospital through breathing glass dust in while smoking !!!
> all the more reason to grow your own.


:shocked:


----------



## DonJones

In my opinion this thread should either be moved to the Harvesting section because it has nothing to do with building any thing, or even better deleted because it is actually about trying to cheat or mislead someone.  At best it is like weighing green bud and claiming that for the harvest yield without telling anyone that it was green weight rather than dried/cured weight.

If people want to post about remoisturizing overly dry weed, that is a completely different case, even though they are doing the same thing as most of the posts here.  Crap like this is what gives all of us and all of the forums a bad rap!

Just my opinion.


----------



## budiholi

sorry no intention to cheat just a way  to revive that bud that dried out on u so u can have a decent roll or bowl with out all the powder and dust when u break up that dry bud


----------



## FUM

Fruit may cause mold. I use a small pcs of sponge with water in a baggy. Works great. My buds are bone dry in storage in mason jars. When I'm running low on a certain type that's when I take out the bone dry buds and use the sponge in the baggy to moisten them up. Some one here on MP turned me on to this great idea. Green blessings, pass them on...


----------



## kato1990

i have a question I've got a half oz of kb every time i try to weigh a 8th out which is 3.5 grams it takes almost my entire half of bud 2 get 2 3.5 grams n i calibrated my scale with a nickel it comes out exactly 2 5 grams does kb weigh a lot less than regular bud cuz when i weigh that it comes out looking normal but with kb i half 2 put almost a half on the scale 2 make it come out 2 3.5 what is goin on???


----------



## SensiStarFan

kato1990 said:
			
		

> i have a question I've got a half oz of kb every time i try to weigh a 8th out which is 3.5 grams it takes almost my entire half of bud 2 get 2 3.5 grams n i calibrated my scale with a nickel it comes out exactly 2 5 grams does kb weigh a lot less than regular bud cuz when i weigh that it comes out looking normal but with kb i half 2 put almost a half on the scale 2 make it come out 2 3.5 what is goin on???


 
Look at the date on the last post.  This thread is almost a year old kato.

Second, your question, "does kb weigh a lot less than regular bud" is absolutely amazing to me.  In my world things weigh what they weigh.  In other words, if you think a pound of gold weighs more than a pound of feathers then I have a bridge in New Jersey I want to sell you.


----------



## cubby

It would appear that your orriginal 1/2 oz wasn't a 1/2 oz. Weigh it and find out. Maybe someone stiffed you with airy buds, looks can be decieving


----------



## frankcos

Hey sensi how much you gotta get for the bridge?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I put a big moist fan leaves in my jars of bud, if I'm topping I'll place a top in a jar of dried out bud.


----------

